# Colin the Cat - Should I bring him?



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a terrible dilemma! Tomorrow I have my cat, Colin, booked in for the rabies and microchipping stuff for a pet passport. My dog was done today. I have no qualms about bringing him to Spain but I'm worried about Colin. What is the attitude to cats, either ex-pats or Spanish, and if we rent an apartment, how welcome would he be roaming around the perfectly manicured gardens and to be seen adopting a flower-bed or worse still someone's plant pot as his favourite toilet?! I have seen plenty of pet dogs but only stray cats when visiting the Costa del Sol and don't want to make enemies because of an innocent cat. He is so loving with all people and needs human company so I want to bring him but have serious doubts. Could someone give me their opinion, please?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rospapergirl said:


> I have a terrible dilemma! Tomorrow I have my cat, Colin, booked in for the rabies and microchipping stuff for a pet passport. My dog was done today. I have no qualms about bringing him to Spain but I'm worried about Colin. What is the attitude to cats, either ex-pats or Spanish, and if we rent an apartment, how welcome would he be roaming around the perfectly manicured gardens and to be seen adopting a flower-bed or worse still someone's plant pot as his favourite toilet?! I have seen plenty of pet dogs but only stray cats when visiting the Costa del Sol and don't want to make enemies because of an innocent cat. He is so loving with all people and needs human company so I want to bring him but have serious doubts. Could someone give me their opinion, please?



It very much depends on where you're planning to live and if you have someone in the UK who would look after him. If you're gonna be in an appartment in the town with no easy access to your own garden or you're planning to be out alot of the time - well maybe Colin would be happier if you leave him in the UK, unless he becomes a house cat. But if you're gonna have a house/finca/villa within its own grounds, then maybe he would be ok.

The Spanish are not as "soft" as we are with pets and there are a lot of fairly big, ferocious dogs that live outside all day and night, which might alarm Colin if he goes for a nocturnal wander. and there are a lot of stray cats and indeed dogs that lurk - especially near the rubbish bins. In fact it seems to me that cats arent quite as loved by the Spanish as they are by the english (correct me if I'm wrong anyone??!?)

If I had a cat, would I have brought him with me???? yes. I think I would have - BUT, TBH I'm not sure it would have been the right decision, even tho I have a garden = Difficult one!

Jo


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Cats in Spain generally seem to have a shorter lifespan with nothing like the 9 lives they can have in England.
Apart from the problems with big dogs I think an even greater problem is deliberate poisoning if they have caused someone a problem or scratched about in newly planted gardens.
Also a higher death toll on the roads than in the UK as I dont think the Spanish are much inclined to slow down or try to avoid them.
Allthings considered much safer in the UK.
Also take care where you walk the dog for similar reasons such as poison.


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Jo

We're about 10,000 years off having a villa, house or finca in its own grounds, unfortunately!
At the moment we live in a village and Colin loves the countryside and mice in particular. We're coming over in late October and I think he perhaps would be better off here - I have a friend who keeps begging me to let her have him so it wouldn't be a problem. It's just that he's been everywhere with me and I'll miss him loads - but that's just being selfish, I suppose.
Thanks for your advice - I thought you'd have some! Ros


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I hadn't thought about the roads - that coast road from Malaga .is certainly a killer. As we're intending to live on the coast, I reckon he'd be better off here. I'll look out for poisons too when walking doggy. Thanks for your comments. Ros


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Worth noting that there are large colonies of feral cats in Spain, they may not take kindly to Colin going into their territory. I have a friend who rescues ferals in Cartagena, she says they're not the friendliest bunch of felines!!!

If your friend wants to offer him a home, I'd strongly urge you go ahead with this.

Sorry for such a negative response.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

If you'll be near any shooing land add SHOTGUN damage to the list. Feral cats here ARE more like small tigers. They eat a healthy diet of rabbit - hence shotgun risks from hunters paying for rabbit shoots


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> I have a terrible dilemma! Tomorrow I have my cat, Colin, booked in for the rabies and microchipping stuff for a pet passport. My dog was done today. I have no qualms about bringing him to Spain but I'm worried about Colin. What is the attitude to cats, either ex-pats or Spanish, and if we rent an apartment, how welcome would he be roaming around the perfectly manicured gardens and to be seen adopting a flower-bed or worse still someone's plant pot as his favourite toilet?! I have seen plenty of pet dogs but only stray cats when visiting the Costa del Sol and don't want to make enemies because of an innocent cat. He is so loving with all people and needs human company so I want to bring him but have serious doubts. Could someone give me their opinion, please?


hi ya we are bringing our cat to spain but she doesnt go far at all so hopefully she will be ok .. i spose it depends on the cat really .. good luck ..


----------

